# wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.



## RaggaMuffin (10. Juni 2010)

*wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

hallo leute.

wo sind den die wasserkühlsets von pcgh.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Meinste die (runter scrollen, letzten 2 Angebote.) ?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Meinste die (runter scrollen, letzten 2 Angebote.) ?




japs die hab ich gemeint. 


mhh passt der cpu kühler auf nen am3?
PCGH WAKÜ High-End-Kit Vol.2


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Das kannst du auswählen. Unten rechts im Angebot ist die Sockelauswahl.
Da AM2 den gleichen Lochabstand wie AM3 hat musst du das mittlere mit 754/939/Am2 nehmen


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

ok super.

sonst giebt es ja gegen das highend set nichts aususetzen...ist ja alles top qualität was da angeboten wird.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Ist schon ein recht rundes Paket, aber ich würde mir was anderes zusammen stellen 
Die Schläuche sind iiiii, Farblos^^
Lüfter würde ich auch andere wählen ^^


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

tschuligung hättest du nicht wissen können. 

dieser rechner wird mal in ein labor laufen...schlauch farbe spielt da eher ne untergeordnete rolle.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Na dann ist es ja wurscht ^^


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

mhh jetzt muss ich nur noch die passenden grafik anschlüsse zusammensuchen...hoffe das caseking alles auf lager hat.


----------



## Madz (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Für die KOhle gibt es mittlerweile deutlich mehr Leistung....


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



Madz schrieb:


> Für die KOhle gibt es mittlerweile deutlich mehr Leistung....




ok. aber bekomme ich dan auch alles aus "einer" hand.
oder mus ich über 7 ecken bestellen!


----------



## Marquis (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Du solltest nach anderen Schläuchen und Anschlüssen Fragen, 13/10 ist nicht das wahre, lieber 16/10 wegen besserer Biegeradien.

Bei dem Preis könnte man auch einen 420 Radi nehmen, mehr Leistung und kostet ca. das Gleiche.


----------



## Madz (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



> ok. aber bekomme ich dan auch alles aus "einer" hand.
> oder mus ich über 7 ecken bestellen!


Falsch. Du orderst bei einem der besten Wakü-Shops Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter Die haben eh das viel umfangreichere Sortiment.


----------



## Dark-Blood (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Oder du bestellst wie ich beim wirklich besten: Modvision - Ihr günstiger Online-Shop - Wasserkühlungen und Modding 
Die haben sehr viel auswahl und auch top Preise und ne Lieferzeit die Caseking gleich kommt also heute mit Paypal bestellt morgen geliefert  (so wars bei mir)


----------



## F!ghter (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

also bei modvisio hab ich mal gschaut und diw ham lang net soviel auswahl wie aquatuning.....


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

allso für mich ist wichtig das alles schon im paket ist ...allso ich will die teile nicht raussuchen.. sondern sie lieber im set kaufen.


----------



## Dark-Blood (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Sie haben meiner Meinung nach mehr als ausreichend Auswahl und sind n ticken billiger als Aquatuning. 
Ich weiß die meisten hier sind von Aquatuning komplet überzeugt, aber ich will aufzeigen, dass es auch noch andere Shops gibt die mindestens genauso gut sind  und Modvision zählt meines erachtens zu den Top Shops hier im Internet.


----------



## Madz (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



> allso ich will die teile nicht raussuchen.. sondern sie lieber im set kaufen.


Dann zahlst du viel zuviel Geld für unterklassige Komponenten. 



> und Modvision zählt meines erachtens zu den Top Shops hier im Internet.


Ein "TOP" Shop verlangt keine 1,49€/min für die Kundenberatung am telefon.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

ok dan lass ich das mit dem "set"


----------



## F!ghter (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

lass dir von madz n gutes internes sys zusammenstellen
post mal des zu kühlende sys...
und ne preisvorstellung...
so um die 20 also wie des pcghx sys auch oder??


----------



## F!ghter (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

so mal was von mir...
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

des restliche geld gibst du für dest wasser und G48 Korrosionsschutz ausm baumarkt aus...oder fürn gpu kühler...
wen gpu hau mal den typ her oder am besten gleich des ganze sys...


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

(es kommt nur ein "140mm" radiator in frage da dass gehäuse schon für  140mm radis  vorgebohrt ist)

Lian Li PC-A77FB Big Tower 
Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD7 inkl. Wakü
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE @ 4000 ~ 4500MHz
Kingston HyperX 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz
NVIDIA Quadro FX 3800


----------



## F!ghter (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

ok
try this...
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## hydro (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Backplate kannste weglasse, hat AM3 schon am Board und ein 140er wird wahrscheinlich nicht reichen für einen P2 auf 4.5GHz und ein Mainboard 
Ich denke mal Extern ist das interessantere, da der PC ja Stationär sein dürfte und keinen Schönheitspreis gewinnen soll.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## F!ghter (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

viel zu teuer..
nehm ne agb pumpe kombi und was habt ihr alle mit euren externen  radis innen is für pc den keiner anschaut wesentlich billiger und einfacher zu istallieren und keine schläuche stehen raus...wesentlich besser...
ich hab meinen auch indirekt intern...

des reicht:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## hydro (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Aha OK, wieder etwas gelernt. 
Kannst mir ja trotzdem mal erklären, was bei rauskommt, wenn man Mobo und doch recht stark Übertaktete CPU mit einem 140er kühlt. Und er wollte auf der 1. Seite noch 309 Euro ausgeben für das "Highend-System" wo sind da 294 zu teuer? :/


----------



## Madz (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

So, mein Vorschlag: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

leute vorrab vielen dank für eure bemühungen.

in kürze werde ich euch meine eigens zusammengestellte wakü konfig zu posten.


ps: ich sehe an euren konfigs keine ram wakü! und wären die bequiet silent wings nicht besser und leiser?


----------



## F!ghter (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

seit wann willer mobo kühlen???
trotzdem brauchts des doch nich
da der pc keiner anschaut muss man doch net die krassesten pumpen von allen nehmen oder
da ises doch wichtiger sie sind einfach in wartung und einbau... oder?
ich find ja trotzdem dass es nich sein muss die 100 € ausgebenzu müssen und die lieber sparenund bessere labor geräte zu kaufen xD


----------



## hotfirefox (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Also mit einem einfachen 140er Radi würd ich erst garkeine WaKü kaufen...


----------



## F!ghter (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

er hat nur platz fürn 140 und ich bin mir net sicher ob er groß am gehäuse rumschneiden will...
hat des gehäuse noch n 120 hinten???


----------



## Madz (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Also ich habe es so verstanden, dass der im Deckel schon einen Auschnitt für einen 420er hat.


----------



## hydro (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



F!ghter schrieb:


> seit wann willer mobo kühlen???
> trotzdem brauchts des doch nich
> da der pc keiner anschaut muss man doch net die krassesten pumpen von allen nehmen oder
> da ises doch wichtiger sie sind einfach in wartung und einbau...



Seite 3 Post 2.
Der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Pumpen liegt aber nicht nur in der Optik. Wo ist die XPSC einfacher in Wartung und Einbau? :o


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

japs an der decke hat das gehäuse nen auschnitt für nen 2fach140mm radiator.

auf dem gigabyte sind schon waküs vorinstalliert...und ja das mainboard wird mitgekühlt.  bei so nem derben overclock ist das pflichtprogramm.
und bei der pumpe werde ich eher zur aquastream greifen...und als lüfter werde ich alle fälle die silentwings nehmen.


----------



## F!ghter (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



hydro schrieb:


> Seite 3 Post 2.
> Wo ist die XPSC einfacher in Wartung und Einbau? :o


@1 will er dann auch sein ram und sein gehäuse waaserkühlen des is nur sein ganzes sys aufgezählt...
ragga sag mal bitte ob du auchs mobo kühlen willst...

@2 du musst nich noch extra n agb einbaun und verschlauchen...



check mal bitte ob der lochabstand oben zwischen den beiden lüftern 1.7cm is...wenn nich passt da kein radi ohne neue löcher zu bohren...
ein 120mm radi würd noch hinten gehn..
ich kühl mein 965 und ne gt285 mit genau dem radi layout 280 oben und 120 hinten und ner xspc450 pumpe...




edit:
ok du hast da schon wakü kühl drauf?? kk
dann brauchst ja nur noch anschlüsse sehr schön macht vieles einfacherer...
immer noch mein tipp..
280 oben wenn passt!! 
120 hinten
xspc pumpe/agb reicht massig weil du ne aquastream nur brauchst wenn du die ganzen daten auslesen willst...
schläuche und anschlussformen und farben nach deiner wahl


----------



## hydro (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



> und als lüfter werde ich alle fälle die silentwings nehmen.


Besser nicht, eignen sich nicht sonderlich als Radiatorlüfter, durch den Rahmen.


Edit: Sorry verguckt


----------



## F!ghter (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

wieso jetzt auch noch ram???*kopf kratz*


----------



## Madz (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Den Ram Kühler kannst du getrost unter Ablage P verbuchen. Sinnlos wie ein Kropf.(sag das bloß nicht den Vögeln)


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

bei vollestückung. 
werden die rams im sommer immer so heiß und erst recht wen man mit dem rechner den ganzen tag komplexe berechnungen durchführt.


----------



## F!ghter (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

xD mein nachname is vogel...
dann nehm n  arctic cooling RC mit turbo modul....
wirkt bei mir wunder...


----------



## hydro (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



> xspc pumpe/agb reicht massig weil du ne aquastream nur brauchst wenn du die ganzen daten auslesen willst...



Die Aquastream ist auch noch stärker, mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit langlebiger, kann Lüfter steuern, hat einen DFM-Anschluss, hat eine Frequenzanpassung usw.
So ein MB-Kühler kann im schelchten Fall ganzschön bremsen.


----------



## F!ghter (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



hydro schrieb:


> So ein MB-Kühler kann im schelchten Fall ganzschön bremsen.


gutes argument aber dann mit dem agb den mann davor schrauben kann...


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



hydro schrieb:


> So ein MB-Kühler kann im schelchten Fall ganzschön bremsen.



oh wie meinstn dass jetzt...würde ein anderer mobo kühler für besseren durchfluss sorgen?

@ fighter

ein ram-luft kühler macht mir zuviel radau...ich will das system leise haben...
aber hättest du nicht wissen können.


----------



## Madz (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Es wird immer wiede runterschätzt, welche Temperaturen Ram verträgt.


----------



## F!ghter (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

des is leise...
ich hör nix von dem...
der mobokühler hat oft engstellen wos wasser langsamer wird..
im prinzip is jedes modul was du innen kreislauf einbaust macht den durchfluss etwas langsamer...


@ madz würdest du mir zuliebe dein FAQ mal wieder überarneiten da sich dort schon viel getan hat und viele links nimma gehn...xD


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

madz mein job ist es ein stabilen..zuverlässigen und schnellen pc auszuliefern. 



F!ghter schrieb:


> im prinzip is jedes modul was du innen kreislauf einbaust macht den  durchfluss etwas langsamer



ach so meint ihr das...ja ne ist klar.


----------



## hydro (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



> oh wie meinstn dass jetzt...würde ein anderer mobo kühler für besseren durchfluss sorgen?


Nene, also es wird sicherlich nicht Kritisch werden. nur ein Kumpel hat einen Inno NB-SB Kühler + 1 420er Radi + HK3 LC + 1 EK Graka-Kühler mit einer Laing DDC noch 90l/h Durchfluss, ohne den MB-Kühler sinds 180, also der bremst schon Ordentlich.
Kann auch sein, das dein MB Kühler viel besser ist ( vermutlich ist alles besser als so ein Inno-Kühler )


----------



## Madz (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Mein lieber RaggaMauffin... ich bastle mittlerweile seit 10 Jahren an Rechnern herum, habe schon zig Wasserkühlungen verbaut und CPUS immer bis an ihre Schmerzegrenze gebracht und niemals, wirklich niemals brauchte ich Ram Kühler.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



hydro schrieb:


> ( vermutlich ist alles besser als so ein Inno-Kühler )



komisch nur das jeder die selbe meinung hat.

madz
ich verkaufe ein "übertaktetes" system und im falle eines falles mus ich alles aus eigener tasche bezahlen.
und so weit will ich es garnicht kommen lassen...ich will das dass der rechner 5 ganze jahre ohne zwischenfälle durchläuft...und so ein ram kühler giebt halt zusätzliche sicherheit verstähst...dass sind immerhin 16gb ram und das board ist volll ausgereizt.


----------



## F!ghter (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



hydro schrieb:


> ( vermutlich ist alles besser als so ein Inno-Kühler )


vermutlich...
also ne aquastream mit agb vorbau is in ordnung..
dann kannst aer auch gleich ne laing ddc mit agb aufbau nehmen...


----------



## Madz (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Technisch sind alle hochwertigen Kühler besser als Inno. Qualitativ eher nicht.


----------



## hydro (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



> Qualitativ eher nicht.


Was kann man denn Qualitativ an so einem Kühler falsch machen, wenn er einen POM Deckel hat :o


----------



## Madz (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Das war auf alle Kühler bezogen und auf die tadellose Inno Verarbeitung.


----------



## hydro (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Möchte bei den Preisen ja auch sein!


----------



## F!ghter (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

nich jetzt an den inno kühlern aufhängen..
hier gehts um ne wakü..
werd gleicj mal n neuen warenkorb mit m neuesten stand machen..


----------



## F!ghter (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

mit oder ohne lüfter???
ram luft oder wasser...
luft reicht jahre....


----------



## Madz (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Shoggy Sanwich fehlt
zu wenig Schlauch
lieber Arctic Cooling MX2 als WLP.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



F!ghter schrieb:


> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
> 
> mit oder ohne lüfter??? *ja alle fälle aktive radiator*
> ram luft oder wasser... *alle fälle mit wasser
> * luft reicht jahre....



ok habt noch ein bischen geduld mit mir bald poste ich euch meine konfig zu.


----------



## F!ghter (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

ich meinte nich passive radis sondern ob du die üfter weuter nutzen willst und deshalb keine neuen brauchst...


----------



## hydro (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Solltest du so bestellen können.


----------



## F!ghter (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

wenns ihm 400 mucken wert is wärs mir net....


----------



## Xion4 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> komisch nur das jeder die selbe meinung hat.
> 
> madz
> ich verkaufe ein "übertaktetes" system und im falle eines falles mus ich alles aus eigener tasche bezahlen.
> und so weit will ich es garnicht kommen lassen...ich will das dass der rechner 5 ganze jahre ohne zwischenfälle durchläuft...und so ein ram kühler giebt halt zusätzliche sicherheit verstähst...dass sind immerhin 16gb ram und das board ist volll ausgereizt.



Alter, mal ganz im Ernst, egal was für einen Thread du aufmachst, du stellst Fragen, und weisst es dann doch immer besser als die Experten. RAM Wasserkühlung tut nicht not. Warum? Weil du den RAM nicht ausserhalb der Spezifikationen betreiben musst. 

Das ist nicht wie bei deinen Pseudo Weltrekord Versuchen, bei denen du ne Menge Support hattest hier aus der Community, nicht auff die Leute gehört hast, und es voll vergeigt hast.

Du willst ein sicheres System abliefern und redest von OC bis zu 4,5Ghz. Merkst es selber, du kommst hier immer mit Geschichten an, die jede Glaubwürdigkeit verlieren.

Wenn du eine solche dicke Workstation brauchst, nimm doch nen Xeon DP Board, schön das SR2, dann brauchst auch nicht einen Arbeitsrechner so massiv zu treten...oder anders gesagt, bleib mal auf dem Teppich...

Der Madz weiss was er sagt, und hier sind einige die ne Menge Ahnung haben, aber die von dir oft genannte Erfahrung die Du hast, die hast du nicht, in keinster Weise. Also entweder du hörst langsam mal auf die Jungs, oder du solltest einfach keine Fragen mehr stellen.


----------



## F!ghter (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Offenheit FTW


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

@hydro

den ram kühler habe ich mir etwas anders vorgestellt...
mom ich grab mal kurz nen link aus.

Edit:
so das habe ich gemeint. http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...IPS-RAM-Kuehler-4-incl-4-RAM-Modul::7057.html


----------



## Marquis (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

@ F!ghter: Qualität und Leistung kostet eben.

@Ragga: Wenn Ram Kühlung, dann nimm die von MIPS, damit kannst du dann alle mit einem Wasserkühler betreiben, du musst nur die für deinen Ram passenden raussuchen.

PS: Ram-Wakü ist wirklich sinnlos


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



Marquis schrieb:


> PS: Ram-Wakü ist wirklich sinnlos



mhh ein porsche auf deutsche straßen ist auch sinnlos!
und wen ihr mir jetzt weis machen wollt das nen ramküler keinen nutzen hätte.
dan werde ich nicht zögern und den melde button drücken.


----------



## Marquis (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Warum so aggressiv? 

Hier hast du die Aquatuning Auswahl:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Speicher - Wasserkühler

Wie gesagt, du musst dir leider noch die passenden raussuchen. Einige funktionieren z.B. nur bei den DDR3 Dominators andere sind relativ flexibel was die Module angeht, aber dann müssen die Heatspreader entfernt werden:
[Guide] Heatspreader entfernen - Forum de Luxx



> mhh ein porsche auf deutsche straßen ist auch sinnlos!



Naja, aber er sieht gut aus.


----------



## F!ghter (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

klingt als hätte xion recht...
ramm kann gerne mal 700 aushalten...
aber wenn du meinst is dein geld...


----------



## Madz (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Xion hat anscheinend wirklich recht. Ich bin damit raus aus der Sache.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



Marquis schrieb:


> Naja, aber er sieht gut aus.




So siehts aus 
Beispiel,mein DDR3-2000 kit wird maximal <45°C warm, vertragen tun RAMs aber auch locker 60°C +


Der einzigste Sinn einer RAM WaKü ist der Optische und da der Rechner ja nach deinen eigenen Angaben in einem Labor steht, sollte die Optik egal sein.

Glaub es, oder lass sein Muffin.


----------



## Amigo (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Wenn der TE nen Ram-Kühler will, warum nicht? Ihr versucht ihm den Wunsch ja schon fast krampfhaft auszureden. 
Sicher ein streitbares Thema, wenn man es alleine auf den Nutzwert beschränkt, aber wie D!str(+)yer schreibt, sie bringen auch was! 

Der Thread ist im allgemein irgendwie leicht "verwirrend" ...


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

was hat den der gigabyte für wasserkühl anschlüsse...ich finde nichts darüber

und hier ein teil von der wasserkühlung.

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9462_Lian-Li-PC-A77FB---black.html
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...niversal--775-1156-1oe-AM2-AM3-939-XEON-.html
http://www.gigabyte.de/Products/Mot...oard&ProductID=4831&ProductName=GA-890FXA-UD7
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9269_Phobya-G-Changer-280.html
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ream-XT-USB--12V-Pumpe--Standard-Version.html
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9254_Phobya-Balancer-150-black-nickel.html
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p7974_Noctua-NF-P14-FLX---140x140x25mm--.html
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...satz-zur-Pumpenentkopplung---Version-2-0.html
http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=39_&mID=125
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...an-Speed-Controller-ZM-MFC1-Plus-schwarz.html


----------



## Xion4 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

warum machst du nicht wie jeder andere auch nicht einen einkaufskorb fertig? Muss man sich jetzt durch 10 Links klicken, klasse.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Speicher einfach den Warenkorb, ist einfacher 

@ Zusammenstellung

Ich würde zu dem 280er Radi noch einen 120er dazu nehmen.
Der 280er könnte unter Umständen ein wenig eng bemessen sein für das OC vorhaben und einen zusätzlich 120er kannst du noch problemlos im Heck unter bringen 

Für das MB müssten die passen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FB GA AMD KIT Acetal+Nickel EK Water Blocks EK-FB GA AMD KIT Acetal+Nickel 14390


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Speicher einfach den Warenkorb, ist einfacher



tschuligung ich kenne mich auf der seite nicht so gut aus :/



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich würde zu dem 280er Radi noch einen 120er dazu nehmen.
> Der 280er könnte unter Umständen ein wenig eng bemessen sein für das OC vorhaben und einen zusätzlich 120er kannst du noch problemlos im Heck unter bringen



nicht dein ernst oder. 

ps:graka wird nicht mitgekühlt weil es dafür keine wakü giebt.



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Für das MB müssten die passen:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FB GA AMD KIT Acetal+Nickel EK Water Blocks EK-FB GA AMD KIT Acetal+Nickel 14390



cool ich check das gleich mal ab.


Edit:
@
distroyer das ud7 hat schon eine wakü vorinstalliert...ich brauche nur die gewinde stärke und so was.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> nicht dein ernst oder.
> 
> ps:graka wird nicht mitgekühlt weil es dafür keine wakü giebt.



Doch ist mein ernst. Ich hab zwar leider keinen Vergleich gesehen, aber wenn der Phenom II nur ansatzweise so einheizt wie ein i7 würde ich noch einen Radi dazu nehmen!


RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> cool ich check das gleich mal ab.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...




Das sollten die normalen G1/4 sein, steht das nicht im Handbuch?


----------



## Marquis (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Du solltest für das UD7 noch einen Fusionblock kaufen, die normalen von GB haben feste 8mm Tüllen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Doch ist mein ernst. Ich hab zwar leider keinen Vergleich gesehen, aber wenn der Phenom II nur ansatzweise so einheizt wie ein i7 würde ich noch einen Radi dazu nehmen!



die leute vor dir haben mir ein 1fach140mm radiator für northbridge...cpu+OC +++ grafikkarte empfohlen. 

nun ja ich war aber der meinung das nen 2fach140mm radiator für northbridge..cpu+OC locker flockig reichen würde.

und jetz meinst du das ich zum 2fach140mm radi noch ein drittes hängen soll.
krass.
nun gut du bist für mich ein verttrauswürdiger user und von daher nehme ich deine erfahrung bei wort und leg mir dan doch lieber nen 3fach140mm radiator zu.

das board ist noch nicht auf lager...deshalb konnte ich nicht ins handbuch gucken.



Marquis schrieb:


> Du solltest für das UD7 noch einen Fusionblock  kaufen, die normalen von GB haben feste 8mm Tüllen.



und was soll  das bringen...
dan kauf ich doch gleich lieber das ek kit.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> und was soll  das bringen...
> dan kauf ich doch gleich lieber das ek kit.



Keinen Garantieverlusst, weniger Anschlüsse zu verbinden, geringere kosten und im all gemeinen weniger Arbeit
Ich setze nur auf Fusion Blocks und bis jetzt war die Kühlleistung immer ausreichend.

Von Mips gibts den Passenden Fusion Block


----------



## Marquis (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Günstiger und du verlierst die Garantie nicht, Unterschiede der Kühlleistung sind gering.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> die leute vor dir haben mir ein 1fach140mm radiator für northbridge...cpu+OC +++ grafikkarte empfohlen.
> 
> nun ja ich war aber der meinung das nen 2fach140mm radiator für northbridge..cpu+OC locker flockig reichen würde.
> 
> ...



Also alle Zusammenstellungen hab ich mir nicht angeguckt, aber da waren doch einige dabei die auch ähnliche Radiator configs vorgeschlagen haben.
Einem einzigen 140er Radi würde ich vielleicht NUR die CPU ohne OC zu muten und da wäre man schon mit einem Luftkühler besser dran^^.

Bekommst du dein einen 420er ins Case? 280 in den deckel passt ja, aber auch 420?
Deswegen war mein Vorschlag einen 280er in den Deckel und einen 120er ins Heck.



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> das board ist noch nicht auf lager...deshalb konnte ich nicht ins handbuch gucken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nim lieber den Fusionsblock, wegen Garantie, die Möglichkeit hatte ich verdrängt


----------



## Domowoi (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> die leute vor dir haben mir ein 1fach140mm radiator für northbridge...cpu+OC +++ grafikkarte empfohlen.
> 
> nun ja ich war aber der meinung das nen 2fach140mm radiator für northbridge..cpu+OC locker flockig reichen würde.
> 
> ...


Kommt immer drauf an. Wenn einem die Lautstärke egal ist und man 4 Staubsauger an einen 140mm Radi hängt mag das klappen.
Trotzdem würd ich wenn der Platz da ist lieber einen größeren Radi nehmen^^


----------



## Marquis (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Leute, wenn ihr meint die CPU kommt noch nichtmal mit einem 140Radi aus, guckt euch bitte mal das Corsair H50 an, das schafft mit einem 120 Radi und normalem Lüfter immernoch das Leistungsniveau von guten Luftkühlern.

Von der üblichen Wasserkühlungslautstärke kann dann zwar keine Rede mehr sein, aber wenn das ein Laborrechner ist, wäre das ziemlich egal.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Bekommst du dein einen 420er ins Case? 280 in den deckel passt ja, aber auch 420?



nen 420er sollte reinpassen allerdings müsste man das gehäuse aufarbeiten.
das sind die gehäuse Abmessungen: 220 x 572 x 590 mm (BxHxT) wird schon schief gehen oder? 



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> 280er in den Deckel und einen 120er ins Heck.



nein das mus wen dan ein ganzer radi sein.



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Nim lieber den Fusionsblock, wegen Garantie, die Möglichkeit hatte ich verdrängt



ja aber hält sowas auch dich! 
ein wasserleck würde mich mein ***** kosten. kein scherz!!!
ein fusionsblock habe ich bis dato nicht eingesetzt...von daher kann ich auch nicht sagen das dass dicht hält.

ausserdem giebt es bei mips ..keinen fusionsblock für das GA-890FXA-UD7

@domowoi

ja ich switch auf 3fach radi.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



Marquis schrieb:


> Von der üblichen Wasserkühlungslautstärke kann dann zwar keine Rede mehr sein, aber wenn das ein Laborrechner ist, wäre das ziemlich egal.



nein die lautstärke ist dennoch nicht egal.

und aus diesem grunde habe ich den Phobya G-Changer 280 mit den Noctua NF-P14 FLX ( 140x140x25mm ) kombiniert.

da der 280er von phobya für langsam drehende lüfter optimiert ist...
bei 500 ~ 1000Umin ist das phobya unschlagbar und ist dabei auch richtig leise.


----------



## hydro (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Ich denke hier kennen alle die Vor und Nachteile der Radiatoren.
Ein 280er wird reichen für eine CPU und ein MB, somal die AMD Boards nicht sonderlich viel Hitze abgeben. Gegen ein Fusionsblock ist nichts einzuwenden, wenn du Angst um die Dichtheit hast, sogar vorzuziehen, da es nur ein Kühler ist, statt 2 oder 3.


----------



## FreakyBoyAMD (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

tach zusammen 

ich war die letzten wochen auf der suche nach verschiedensten anbietern für wasserkühlungs-zubehör, speziell pumpen und bin dabeiauf einige interessante seiten gestoßen, die eine ansehnliche auswahl haben und vorallem günstiger sind, als die typischen seiten, die man sonst dafür kennt...die namen nenne ich jetzt nicht, wissen ja die meisten.... 

was habe ich gesucht: eine leistungsstarke Wasserpumpe zu einem erträglichen Preis, denn derzeit verrichtet eine Wasserpumpe aus dem Baumarkt den Dienst, mehr schlecht als recht- obwohl die technischen Angaben nicht sschlecht waren: 1,5 m Förderhöhe und 500L/h...aber das Ding kommt sicherlich nicht an diese Daten ran, denn anfangs hatte ich die Pumpe der TT Big Water 2 Jahre lang laufen, die war wesentlich stärker in der Praxis und auf dem Blatt : 2m FHö. + 400 L/h....die war gerade noch so ok für mein System, ...

aber die jetzige kämpft schon arg mit der Belastung, deshalb wird es eine Eheim 1250 für sagenhafte 60 Euronen... hoffe die packt alles und ich kann sie behalten, denn nichts nervt mehr als eine "schlappe" Wasserpumpe..... 

gefunden hab ich den Preis für diese Pumpe im Zoofachhandel, ist die exakte E 1250 "german version"...bei meinem sonst Fachhändler der Wahl hätte ich für die 1250-er bereits 78 euronen gezahlt.... mir ist allerdings auch einiges von Liang über den Weg gelaufen und diese habe ich bei den üblichen Fachhändlern bislang nicht gesehen. Liangs mit Alu -AG-!! jawohl- in rot oder blau- mit wesentlich mehr Föderleistung als man sonst kennt von diesen Pumpem...und der Preis hierfür war 89 US $ mal wesentlich weniger als man hierzulande zahlen würde....und die Anschlüsse einfach super, nciht diese ollen 0815 die man sonst so kennt von Liang

also wenn das Interesse größer ist an solchen Daten, dann stelle ich gerne noch heut abend die Shopliste hier rein....

grüße

freaky


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



Marquis schrieb:


> Leute, wenn ihr meint die CPU kommt noch nichtmal mit einem 140Radi aus, guckt euch bitte mal das Corsair H50 an, das schafft mit einem 120 Radi und normalem Lüfter immernoch das Leistungsniveau von guten Luftkühlern.
> 
> Von der üblichen Wasserkühlungslautstärke kann dann zwar keine Rede mehr sein, aber wenn das ein Laborrechner ist, wäre das ziemlich egal.




Na dann Kühl mal nen i7 mit 4GHz+ mit einem 140 oder gar nur 120er Radi.
Als ich noch nur meinem CPU im Kreislauf hatte mit einem 360er Radi waren die Temps auch locker bei ~70°C beim primen.



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> nen 420er sollte reinpassen allerdings müsste man das gehäuse aufarbeiten.
> das sind die gehäuse Abmessungen: 220 x 572 x 590 mm (BxHxT) wird schon schief gehen oder?
> 
> 
> ...



Wenns passt, dam nim einen, klar 
Aber ich kenne das Gehäuse nicht, ich kann nicht sagen ob es passt.



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> ja aber hält sowas auch dich!
> ein wasserleck würde mich mein ***** kosten. kein scherz!!!
> ein fusionsblock habe ich bis dato nicht eingesetzt...von daher kann ich auch nicht sagen das dass dicht hält.
> 
> ...



Dicht ist das sicher. Aber welcher Block jetzt auf das Board passt, ka


----------



## hydro (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Was will FreakyBoyAMD uns jetz damit sagen? oO

BTW: Eheim 1250 für sagenhafte 60 Euro
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1250-790 230Volt Vollkeramiklagerung Eheim 1250-790 230Volt Vollkeramiklagerung 49008

Sinnlos BTT

Die 70°C waren aber bei 25°C Raumtemp und lüfter auf max. 800Upm, oder?


----------



## Domowoi (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



Marquis schrieb:


> Leute, wenn ihr meint die CPU kommt noch nichtmal mit einem 140Radi aus, guckt euch bitte mal das Corsair H50 an, das schafft mit einem 120 Radi und normalem Lüfter immernoch das Leistungsniveau von guten Luftkühlern.
> [...]


Aber es ist schon die Rede von Cpu+RAM+Mainboard und ich glaub da wirds dann schon laut.

Aber eigentlich sichd wir ja schon viel weiter.

Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das ein Kühler nach einiger Zeit leckt wenn er das nicht schon vorher getan hat. Und wenn doch nnimm einfach einen Wasserzusatz der verklebt eh alles auch Lecks.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



hydro schrieb:


> Sinnlos BTT
> 
> Die 70°C waren aber bei 25°C Raumtemp und lüfter auf max. 800Upm, oder?




bei Knapp 30°C Raumtemp und 1200UPm (wohne unterm Dach  )

Aber lass mal bei Muffins Problem bleiben ...


----------



## Marquis (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



			
				D!str(+)yer schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann Kühl mal nen i7 mit 4GHz+ mit einem 140 oder gar nur 120er Radi.
> Als ich noch nur meinem CPU im Kreislauf hatte mit einem 360er Radi waren die Temps auch locker bei ~70°C beim primen.



Hatte ich nie vor, du hattest aber gesagt, dass man mit einer Luftkühlung besser dran ist und dem wage ich zu widersprechen.



> Einem einzigen 140er Radi würde ich vielleicht NUR die CPU ohne OC zu muten und da wäre man schon mit einem Luftkühler besser dran^^.


Mit einem 140 Radi bei gleicher Lautstärke bist du immernoch stärker als jeder Luftkühler. 


Edit: Die Noctua Lüfter sind nicht Radiator geeignet, nimm besser NB BSPro, Scythe S-Flex oder Phobya Nano G-Silent.


----------



## Madz (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

@ Freakyboy

Die 1250 ist gut, aber laut und teuer. Kauf dir lieber eine Laing oder Aqustream XT.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



FreakyBoyAMD schrieb:


> also wenn das Interesse größer ist an solchen Daten, dann stelle ich gerne noch heut abend die Shopliste hier rein....



und warum hier rein ich verstehe das nicht.

ich stelle grad die wasserkühlung für ein 4000€ labor rechner zusammen...
da sind die zoo pumpen totaL fehl am platz hier.

du hast hier die möglicheit dein eigenen thread zu eröffnen.


gruß
muffin




D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> bei Knapp 30°C Raumtemp und 1200UPm (wohne  unterm Dach  )
> 
> Aber lass mal bei Muffins Problem bleiben ...



musste zwische durch wieder arbeiten und hab den anschluss verpasst und deshalb will ich wissen ob deine post wieder mal nen team bash war.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> musste zwische durch wieder arbeiten und hab den anschluss verpasst und deshalb will ich wissen ob dein üpost wieder was negatives zu bedeuten hat.



NE, das hatte nix direkt mit deinem Problem zu Tun, damit wollte ich nur verdeutlichen das man besser nicht zu wenig Radfläche einplant


----------



## FreakyBoyAMD (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> und warum hier rein ich verstehe das nicht.
> 
> ich stelle grad die wasserkühlung für ein 4000€ labor rechner zusammen...
> da sind die zoo pumpen totaL fehl am platz hier.
> ...




ganz einfach..."zoo-Pumpen"????was is das denn?? nur zur allgemeinen Aufklärung, egal wo du die Wasserpumpe erwirbst...meist sind die alle nur für einen zweck,...wasser zu pumpen..und auch in einer "zoohandlugn" bekommt man Eheim´s, oder Liangs.....hast wohl nicht ganz durch gelesen meinen Beitrag, kann das sein?

und wozu noch einen >Thread mehr, es gibt viele zu diesem Thema und da würde ein unnützer mehr sich baldigst *closed*

last but not least wird hier auch über die verschiedensten Pumpen geredet...


----------



## Marquis (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Das nächste mal hierrein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/8158-wakue-quatsch-thread.html

Ich glaub jeder hier weiß, dass man Eheim Pumpen in Aquaristik-Fachgeschäften und den meisten Zoo-Handlungen bekommt.


BTT bitte!


----------



## FreakyBoyAMD (11. Juni 2010)

Madz schrieb:


> @ Freakyboy
> 
> Die 1250 ist gut, aber laut und teuer. Kauf dir lieber eine Laing oder Aqustream XT.




danke für den Tip, aber die 1250 ist nach der Ausführung einer ganze Menge von User ganz und garnicht  lauter als die Liangs allgemein, da gibt es wohl immer noch Schwankungen in der Qualität...
ganz zu schweigen von den "ollen" Anschlüssen der allgemein bekannten Liang´s aus den üblichen Shops...da hab ich auch bessere gefunden, die bereits die "richtigen" Anschlüsse" haben.....ich zahl doch nicht 70 Euronen für ne Pumpe die dann Außengewinde hat und dann nocht 3-5 cm Schaum unter den Füßen braucht, damit die etwas leiser wird...omg, was haben die sich dabei gedacht...k.A...viel User der Liang´s regeln diese eben wegen der Lautstärke runter

mein Plan ist folgender: Erstmal die 1250- er einbauen und sehen wie es sich real verhält und wenns mir dann tatsächlich zu laut sein sollte, werde ich alternativ doch evtl. eine Liang +1T testen....aber ich kann s mir nicht vorstellen....

ein Tip an alle, die eine E 1250 haben oder auch eine 1260 oder eine 2xxx, mit Teflonband das Plastikende des Magneten 10fach umwickeln und dann den Stift mit dem Rotor wieder zusammen bauen...dann sind die Eheim´s plötzlich flüsterleise 



Marquis schrieb:


> Das nächste mal hierrein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/8158-wakue-quatsch-thread.html
> 
> Ich glaub jeder hier weiß, dass man Eheim Pumpen in Aquaristik-Fachgeschäften und den meisten Zoo-Handlungen bekommt.
> 
> ...




da bin ich mir nicht sicher....es gibt zuviele Threads über Pumpen und Shops...


----------



## Madz (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Ich diskutiere gerne weiter mit dir über die Pumpen, wenn du

1. den "Edit" Button nutzt. Dopppelposts sind hier nicht erwünscht

 und 

2. einen eigenen THread eröffnest. Das gehört hier nämlich nicht zum Thema.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



FreakyBoyAMD schrieb:


> lat but not least wird hier auch über die verschiedensten Pumpen geredet...



ich erkenne an deiner post das du dir auf keinem fall die mühe gemacht hast mein thread zulesen.

den sonst wüsstest du das dass thema "pumpe" schon längst abgehakt worden ist.
beziehungsweise...eine diskusion über pumpen "hier" noch nieh gegeben hat.

ich denke einfach das du nen foren troll bist...und deshalb bitte ich dich ausserhalb meines threads zu trollen.
ich hab echt wichtigeres zutun. danke.


----------



## FreakyBoyAMD (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> ich erkenne an deiner post das du dir auf keinem fall die mühe gemacht hast mein thread zulesen.
> 
> den sonst wüsstest du das dass thema "pumpe" schon längst abgehakt worden ist.
> beziehungsweise...eine diskusion über pumpen haben wir hier nieh geführt.
> ...




da liegst du falsch, ich bin sicherlich kein "Forentroll"...und ich hab mich sehrwohl durchgelesen, sonst hätte ich nichts dazu geschrieben.....und außerdem lesen sich hier auch viele andere durch, die evtl nichts dazu schreiben und nur auf der Suche nach interessanten Infos sind,...wenn man diesen Thread schon " wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.." nennt, dann kommen auch einige hier vorbei, nicht wahr ...

aber hey, mea culpa maxima,...wußte ja nicht, dass du allwissend bist,... andere sind es auf jedenfall nicht....


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

mhh ich muss jetzt mal so nen GA-890FXA-UD7 fusionsblock ausfindig machen...sobald das geschehen ist werde ich mein einkaufskorb aktualisieren und es euch zu posten.


----------



## FreakyBoyAMD (11. Juni 2010)

Madz schrieb:


> Ich diskutiere gerne weiter mit dir über die Pumpen, wenn du
> 
> 1. den "Edit" Button nutzt. Dopppelposts sind hier nicht erwünscht
> 
> ...





hab ich was versäumt? sorry doppelpost´s sind nie absichtlich...kann man gerne wieder löschen.....wasserpumpen gehören hier warum nicht rein?? wasserkühler->pumepm->hab ich was versäumt??



hydro schrieb:


> Was will FreakyBoyAMD uns jetz damit sagen? oO
> 
> BTW: Eheim 1250 für sagenhafte 60 Euro
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1250-790 230Volt Vollkeramiklagerung Eheim 1250-790 230Volt Vollkeramiklagerung 49008
> ...




nur das es nicht dieser 1250-er war...egal....heute scheint die laune bei machen unbrauchbar zu sein....klimanlage schafft abhilfe, oder einfach kühlen kopf bewahren...ehrlich...mensch...


----------



## hydro (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Jetz mal ohne scheiss, du kommst hier in eine Kaufberatung, die sowiso schon mehr in die Flamerichtung/Spamrichtung geht und erzählst uns etwas von sagenumwobenen Onlineshops, die viel billiger sind als alles was wir kennen und sagst aber A. nicht welche das sind und B. gehört hier absolut nicht rein.

Naja wie auch immer.

@RaggaMuffin
Du hast doch schon ein Fusionsblock auf dem Board drauf, wozu dann ein neuer? Und im Warenkorb lagen doch 11/8mm Schläuche, wo ist dann also das Problem mit den 8mm Tüllen? :o


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

mmh

war ja nicht meine idee.



Marquis schrieb:


> Du solltest für das UD7 noch einen Fusionblock kaufen, die normalen von GB haben feste 8mm Tüllen.



ausserdem habe ich absolut keine ahnung was gigaybte an wasserkühler verbaut...auf der gigabyte seite giebt es keinerlei infos zum wasserkühler...nix.


----------



## Madz (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Die Kühler haben 10mm AD. Siehe auch hier:

Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Gigabyte 890FXA-UD7 im Test


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

ich hab kein fusion kühler für das gigabyte gefunden und brauch ich überhaupt einen?


----------



## Domowoi (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Wenn Du Schlauch mit 10mm Innendurchmesser verwenden möchtest nicht. Laut dem Review ich hab das Board nicht.


----------



## Spiff (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*

Hier mal was von mir--> https://www.aquatuning.ch/shopping_cart.php/bkey/dfeb8f8b5e7274e4173f9b060fccc626

Hatte mal das Striker von Asus mit Fusion Block der war nicht schlecht. Daher denke ich kannst du den von GB schon drauf lassen. Sehen beide etwa gleich aus 

Lasst Ihn doch wenn er unbedingt so ein Ramkühler will  die im Labor haben genügend Kohle (hab nur mal was von 4000€ aufgeschnappt)


----------



## Marquis (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



Madz schrieb:


> Die Kühler haben 10mm AD. Siehe auch hier:
> 
> Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Gigabyte 890FXA-UD7 im Test



Warum kann GB dann nicht endlich mal G1/4" benutzen, wenn die schon umstellen müssen? 



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> ich hab kein fusion kühler für das gigabyte  gefunden und brauch ich überhaupt einen?



Scheints auch noch keinen zu geben 

Wenn du den Rechner wirklich so stark übertakten willst, wäre es schon empfehlenswert das Mainboard mit zu kühlen und meiner Meinung nach wichtiger als die Ram-Kühlung - nicht falsch verstehen.

Über die Eigenschaften von Fusionblocks und der vorgefertigten Lösung wurde schon diskutiert und direkte Wakü wäre natürlich auch möglich, solltest du alllerdings bei dem mitgelieferten bleiben, bitte ich dich im Hinterkopf zu behalten, dass du dann an die fest montierten Tüllen gebunden bist.


----------



## Madz (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: wo sind die pcgh wasserkühler.*



> Warum kann GB dann nicht endlich mal G1/4" benutzen, wenn die schon umstellen müssen?


Das wurde von uns auch schon kritisiert und an die Mainboard PR weiter gegeben.


----------

